# Mail et demande récurente de mots de passe



## woochou (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème qui semble assez fréquent vu le nombre de posts sur le sujet trouvé un peu partout. Malgré les différentes recherches, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. Je me tourne donc le souffle gonflé d'espoir vers vous 

Mon application mail me demande fréquemment, mais pas systématiquement, de saisir le mot de passe. J'ai rapatrié dans mail 5 adresses (2 en free, 2 en hotmail et 1 gmail) et mail me les demande aléatoirement, souvent une seule à la fois (quoique, pas la gmail à bien y réfléchir).

J'ai déjà réparé le trousseau, augmenté le délai de relevé des mails à 15 min sans obtenir de résultat.

Help, en quelque sorte !


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

woochou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème qui semble assez fréquent vu le nombre de posts sur le sujet trouvé un peu partout. Malgré les différentes recherches, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. Je me tourne donc le souffle gonflé d'espoir vers vous
> 
> ...


bonjour
effectivement et c'est souvent pour free... J'ai jamais pu résoudre le problème malgré les centaines de post sur ce sujet sur MacG


----------



## woochou (8 Mai 2011)

Pour le coup, j'ai envie de dire rhaaaa !
J'ai vu parfois certains conseiller de dévier ses mails via gmail.
Peut être est-ce une solution. Mais, question : mes destinataires verront-ils mon adresse en free ou en gmail ?


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Sauf erreur, il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

oups ! Merci


----------



## keyser34 (8 Mai 2011)

J'ai le même problème que toi. J'ai 8 adresses mail sur Mail et je dois tous les jours retaper des mots de passe. Je coche bien "ajouter le mot de passe à mon trousseau" à chaque fois mais rien n'y fait.

D'après un vendeur de chez Apple, ça serait un problème de serveur chez hotmail.

La solution serait donc d'utiliser d'autre service de messagerie comme orange, gmail ou mobileme par exemple. Avec ces 3, pas de problème.


----------



## woochou (8 Mai 2011)

Alors, c'est le même problème chez free, car ces adresses sont touchées régulièrement. Gasp !
Merci pour toutes vos remarques


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> La solution serait donc d'utiliser d'autre service de messagerie comme orange, gmail ou mobileme par exemple. Avec ces 3, pas de problème.


Malheureusement non. Il arrive aussi parfois que ces services posent problème (j'en ai fait les frais pas plus tard qu'avant-hier).

Dès lors que Mail se voit refuser l'autorisation d'accès à un serveur de messagerie, il fait l'hypothèse que le mot de passe n'est pas bon et le redemande à l'utilisateur. Or, dans pratiquement tous les cas, ce refus est du seul fait du service interrogé, à cause d'une surcharge ou d'un problème de mise-à-jour des serveurs gérant les droits d'accès.

Le fait d'augmenter le délai entre deux relèves de courrier dans Mail améliore généralement la situation.


----------



## woochou (8 Mai 2011)

Pour ma part, 15 minutes de relève ne suffit pas, ce qui me parait déjà conséquent vu que ma boite me sert professionnellement.
C'est dommage, si ça continue je vais revenir à Thunderbird alors que je me suis bien fait à Mail. Je risque en outre de perdre l'intégration à d'autres logiciel (type pages avec la conversion et l'envoi de pdf).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------

J'ai testé le rapatriement via gmail et ça marche. La configuration permet de rendre l'opération transparente (les destinataires voient l'adresse habituelle).

En créant un compte gmail, on peut choisir d'importer des mails depuis un autre compte. Il suffit de créer le compte équivalent sous mail qui rapatrie donc ce qu'il y a sur gmail qui a lui-même rapatrié ce qu'il y avait sur mon compte free. Et là, le bonheur, plus de demande de mot de passe !

Ne reste plus qu'à tester la solution avec un compte hotmail.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2011)

Quand je parlais d'augmenter le délai, je pensais plutôt à passer de 1 min à 4 min par exemple, mais pas à 1/4 d'heure.


Concernant GMail, je crois utile de répéter que ce service, proposé par une entreprise dont le manque d'éthique n'est plus à démontrer, implique le détournement de toute la correspondance vers des serveurs situés aux États-Unis, où l'on donne un sens très différent au mot « confidentialité » et où le régime incite très officiellement depuis plusieurs décennies à espionner les activités menées à l'étrangers à des fins d'intelligence économique.

Bref, un compte GMail est fortement déconseillé dans le cadre d'activités professionnelles, voire dans le cadre privé pour les personnes exerçant des responsabilités ou en relation avec de telles personnes.


----------



## keyser34 (9 Mai 2011)

Et t'en penses quoi de mobileme ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mai 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> Et t'en penses quoi de mobileme ?


Je pense que même si Apple n'a pas encore fait la preuve des mêmes dérives inquisitrices que Google, le service est hébergé dans le même pays et est soumis par conséquent aux mêmes règles, pressions et incitations. Bref, je n'y mettrais pas non plus mes informations professionnelles, ni personnelles.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

Depuis que j'ai suivi les conseils de mon provider, j'utilise un compte Gmail pour le 95% de mes courriels, les informations du compte sont restreintes au strict minimum. 

Grâce à cela je peux dire que les spams sont réduits à des pubs indirectes, issues d'abonnements qui imposent un partenaire lié.

Aucun, de mes anciens contacts professionnels, n'est en possession de mon adresse Gmail, ni de mon adresse hotmail. Mon ancienne adresse professionnelle à été radiée, vive la retraite.


----------



## Pan (29 Juin 2011)

Dans les préférences de Mail, il faut aller dans les paramètres "Comptes" et dans l'onglet "Avancé" choisir l'authentification par mot de passe :


----------



## boitedebrice (28 Juillet 2011)

Je reprends cette discussion pour dire que j'ai aussi ce problème de demande de mot de passe, mais en plus, moi, il me le refuse mon mot de passe.
A quoi ça peut être dû ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Juillet 2011)

boitedebrice a dit:


> Je reprends cette discussion pour dire que j'ai aussi ce problème de demande de mot de passe, mais en plus, moi, il me le refuse mon mot de passe.
> A quoi ça peut être dû ?



Tapes tu le bon :mouais:


----------

